# gli voglio bene / li voglio bene



## pedro_trionix

Salve a tutti, ho visto che col verbo volere si usano i pronomi indiretti, e questo non lo riesco a capire giacchè volere è un verbo transitivo. 

Ai miei genitori, *gli* voglio bene. Perchè non è *li*?
In spagnolo il verbo volere=querer è transitivo dunque in questa frase si usa il pronome diretto los uguale al *li *italiano.
A mis padres, *los* quiero mucho.

Qualcuno me lo potrebbe spiegare per cortesia. Grazie.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Perché nell'espressione idiomatica "voler bene" l'oggetto di "volere" è "bene", e si dice "voler bene *a* qualcuno".
E quindi, serve il pronome indiretto *gli *(*a* lei/lui/loro).
Ciao


----------



## pedro_trionix

Quindi se io non metto la parola "bene" nella frase. Sarebbe ai miei genitori li voglio?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Sì, ma "li voglio" non ha il significato di "gli voglio bene".


----------



## pedro_trionix

Ok, grazie lo ho capito abbastanza bene.


----------



## marco.cur

Voler bene a qualcuno (intransitivo) : gli voglio bene
Amare qualcuno (transitivo): li amo


----------



## pedro_trionix

Grazie ragazzi


----------



## brigittaepaperone

pedro_trionix said:


> Grazie ragazzi


 Non penso che in italiano sia corretto dire "Ai miei genitori li voglio" senza completare la frase. Possibile frase completa I miei genitori abitano lontano, li voglio salutare almeno per telefono. 
Però la frase "Ai miei genitori gli voglio bene. " non è grammaticalmente corretta perché scrivendo "gli" è come ripetere due volte _ai miei genitori_. La ripetizione si può usare per dare un'enfasi particolare. 
In un contesto scritto è meglio ancora scrivere loro  invece di gli : I miei genitori sono bravi, voglio loro molto bene.


----------



## Natalisha

stella_maris_74 said:


> Perché nell'espressione idiomatica "voler bene" l'oggetto di "volere" è "bene", e si dice "voler bene *a* qualcuno".
> E quindi, serve il pronome indiretto *gli *(*a* lei/lui/loro).
> Ciao


 
Si può usare _gli_ invece di _lei/lui/loro_? 
Perchè non si usano _gli/le/loro_? 

_Voglio bene a lui. - Gli voglio bene._ 
_Voglio bene a lei. - Le voglio bene._ 
_Voglio bene a loro. - Voglio loro bene._ 

Non è giusto?


----------



## Apina

Natalisha said:


> _Voglio bene a lui. - Gli voglio bene._
> _Voglio bene a lei. - Le voglio bene._
> _Voglio bene a loro. - Voglio bene a loro / Gli voglio bene._


 
Gli = a lui / a loro.

Le = a lei.

Purtroppo nel linguaggio parlato è sempre più spesso usato _gli_ anche per il femminile, al posto di _le_.

Ciao

Apina


----------



## Natalisha

Grazie, Apina! 
Vorrei sapere se questa regola si riferisce soltanto al verbo "voler bene"? 
So che usiamo "loro" come un complemento indiretto, per esempio: 

_Porto *loro* i miei libri._ 

Un'altra domanda: come posso capire che si parla di _lei/lui/loro_ senza contesto quando dite "Gli voglio bene"?


----------



## zipp404

> Un altra domanda: come posso capire che si parla di _lei/lui/loro_ senza contesto quando dite "Gli voglio bene"?


 
*Gli *è un pronome *la cui funzione grammaticale* è ovviamente quella di riferirsi a *un antecedente espresso PRIMA* *in un contesto specifico*. [Per questo si chiama "*ANTECEDENTE*"]. Senza un antecedente i pronomi della terzera persona singolare e plurale risultano *equivochi, ambigui*.

*Esempio numero 1:*

Mi vedi per strada, e io improvvisamente ti dico di punto in blanco, *senza nessun antec*edente:

*Zipp*:* Gli* ho regalato una bicicletta da corsa De Rosa King RS perché* gli* voglio bene.
*Natalisha*: *Di chi* parli? *A chi* ti riferisci?

*Esempio numero 2:*

Adesso metto *l'antecedente [evidenziato in marrone]:*

*Zipp:* Domani *il mio fratellino Lodé* compierà sedici anni. È un ciclista bravissimo. Per il suo cumpleanno *gli* regalerò una De Rosa King RS perché* gli* voglio bene.

*Esempio numero 3:*

Anche in questo caso metto *l'antecedente [evidenziato in marrone]:*

*Una mia vicina di casa*: Ho scritto *a mia madre* dicendo*le* che mi sposavo. M'ha risposto che stessi attenta, perché girano tanti farabutti.
*Zipp*: Ma non sei ancora andata a far*gli** conoscere il tuo fidanzato?

**Gli* = *le, a lei.* In questo caso *gli *è colloquiale come è stato segnalato da Apina nel Post #10. Ma ovviamente *ci vuole l'antecedente* per poter capire *a chi* si riferisce il pronome.

È chiaro adesso?

In tutta lingua [che io sappia] ci vogliono degli antecedenti. Prova a dire qualcosa senza nessun antecedente in russo e vedrai che ho ragione.


----------



## Natalisha

Mille grazie, Zipp, per i tuoi ezempi vivaci!  

Pensavo che voi diceste soltanto "loro". 
Ma si può sostituire "loro" con "gli" nel mio esempio? 

_Porto loro i miei libri. = (?) Gli porto i miei libri._


----------



## zipp404

Sì, si può sostituire.

Porto *loro* i miei libri -->  *Gli* porto i miei libri.  -->  Glieli porto  -->  Glieli ho portati.  Glieli voglio portare -->  Voglio portarglieli.

Io preferisco l'uso del pronome indiretto *loro* a *gli*.  *Loro* suona più bello.

Mi chiedo però se questa frase è corretta:

Ho visto *due amici* nel Parco Centrale. Ho chiesto *loro* se *gli* piacerebbe [ai miei amici] andare a prendere un caffè.


----------



## Apina

Natalisha said:


> Un'altra domanda: come posso capire che si parla di _lei/lui/loro_ senza contesto quando dite "Gli voglio bene"?


 

Cara natalisha, 
non so il russo quidni non posso farti un paragone nella tua lingua.
Tuttavia, è lo stesso problema che noi italiani abbiamo quando in inglese troviamo, ad esempio, "you're nice" perchè you è sia tu (una persona) sia voi (due o più persone).

Ok?

Ciao

Apina


----------



## Apina

zipp404 said:


> Sì, si può sostituire.
> 
> Porto *loro* i miei libri --> *Gli* porto i miei libri. --> Glieli porto --> Glieli ho portati. Glieli voglio portare --> Voglio portarglieli.
> 
> Io preferisco l'uso del pronome indiretto *loro* a *gli*. *Loro* suona più bello.


 
Caro Zipp, in Italia usare _loro_ suonerebbe un po' strano, un po' antiquato e/o ricercato!



zipp404 said:


> Mi chiedo però se questa frase è corretta:
> 
> Ho visto *due amici* nel Parco Centrale. Ho chiesto *loro* se *gli* piacerebbe [ai miei amici] andare a prendere un caffè.


 
Semplicemente:

_Gli ho chiesto se volevano andare a prendere un caffè._

Ciao

Apina


----------



## Natalisha

Grazie, cari Zipp e Apina! 
Non si può essere così facile!  Di solito quando dovevo usare i pronomi personali facevo una pausa per ricordare le forme dei complementi indiretti ed io cercavo di non usare loro. Adesso non so dirvi quando sono contenta!  Grazie tante!   





zipp404 said:


> *Loro* suona più bello.


Purtroppo non ho potuto capire perche "loro" non è usato dopo il verbo: _Suona loro più bello._ 
Forse non posso capire il senso. Penso che dica "suona (il pianoforte, etc.) a loro", è giusto?


----------



## Apina

Natalisha said:


> Grazie, cari Zipp e Apina!
> Non si può essere così facile!  Di solito quando dovevo usare i pronomi personali facevo una pausa per ricordare le forme dei complementi indiretti ed io cercavo di non usar*li* . Adesso non so dirvi quando sono contenta!  Grazie tante!
> Purtroppo non ho potuto capire perche "loro" non è usato dopo il verbo: _Suona loro più bello._
> Forse non posso capire il senso. Penso che dica "suona (il pianoforte, etc.) a loro", è giusto?


 
Infatti il senso *non* è quello!! 

_Mi suona bene_ significa che _una certa cosa va bene secondo me_ *x---x*.

Ciao

Apina


----------



## Natalisha

Adesso tutto è chiaro. Grazie, Apina!


----------



## Apina

Di nulla!

Buona serata

Apina


----------



## Sandhinet

Natalisha said:


> Ma si può sostituire "loro" con "gli" nel mio esempio?
> 
> _Porto loro i miei libri. = (?) Gli porto i miei libri._



Sì, certo. Esempio molto interessante!

Addirittura, è corretto dire:
"Voglio *loro *bene"  che equivale "Voglio bene *a* *loro*".
Ma un italiano non direbbe invece "Voglio bene *loro*", perché non verrebbe inteso facilmente.
Anche nel tuo esempio, mentre possiamo dire "Porto *loro *i miei libri", non diremmo "Porto i miei libri *loro*".
Se "loro" è subito dopo un verbo, può insomma intendersi anche come complemento indiretto, pur rimanendo senza "a". Se invece finisce più lontano (tipicamente dopo il complemento oggetto) non gli si attribuisce più questa possibilità.
Siamo però nel campo delle raffinatezze espressive, più che nel linguaggio quotidiano. Proprio perciò il tuo esempio mi è sembrato interessante.


----------



## Natalisha

Sandhinet said:


> Ma un italiano non direbbe invece "Voglio bene *loro*", perché non verrebbe inteso facilmente.
> Anche nel tuo esempio, mentre possiamo dire "Porto *loro *i miei libri", non diremmo "Porto i miei libri *loro*".
> Se "loro" è subito dopo un verbo, può insomma intendersi anche come complemento indiretto, pur rimanendo senza "a". Se invece finisce più lontano (tipicamente dopo il complemento oggetto) non gli si attribuisce più questa possibilità.


 
  Grazie, Sandhinet! Adesso capisco dove ho sbagliato. Pensavo che le parole "volere" e "bene" non potessero essere separate in quel esempio. Ecco perchè ho chiesto nel mio post #11:





> Vorrei sapere se questa regola si riferisce soltanto al verbo "voler bene"?


 So che "loro" è usato dopo il verbo, ma avevo un problema con "voler bene"... 

Tante grazie per il tuo aiuto, Sandhinet!


----------



## o-nami

zipp404 said:


> Sì, si può sostituire.
> 
> Porto *loro* i miei libri -->  *Gli* porto i miei libri.  -->  Glieli porto  -->  Glieli ho portati.  Glieli voglio portare -->  Voglio portarglieli.
> 
> Io preferisco l'uso del pronome indiretto *loro* a *gli*.  *Loro* suona più bello.
> 
> Mi chiedo però se questa frase è corretta:
> 
> Ho visto *due amici* nel Parco Centrale. Ho chiesto *loro* se *gli* piacerebbe [ai miei amici] andare a prendere un caffè.



La frase è corretta ma secondo me suonerebbe meglio come da suggerimento di Apina. Cambierei il verbo *piacere* e userei *volere* al posto...
Però lascerei *Loro*. È tanto più bello. 
Sarà anche vero, sempre citando Apina, che l'uso del *loro *è antiquato, ma secondo me dobbiamo evitare a tutti i costi di subire aberrazioni tipo l'uso di *gli *al posto di *le *. Io ho una collega che lo fa e non capisco mai a chi si riferisce. Poi, avendo fatto il redattore, ogni tanto mi viene da correggerla e lei si innervosisce, ma è più forte di me!!


----------



## phiona

o-nami said:


> Però lascerei *Loro*. È tanto più bello.


----------



## Giudit

ciao a tutti 
scopro oggi questo forum proprio per cercare informazioni sull'argomento di cui si discute........... dite tutti quello di cui ero convinta ma........ la maestra di mia figlia (IV elementare) oggi le ha corretto in un tema proprio  "gli voglio bene" riferito ai nonni con "li voglio bene" specificando poi "li= a loro" ........... sono perplessa.... ma siccome non si finisce mai di imparare ed ho molta stima di questa ottima maestra.... voi che ne dite? Grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi


----------



## Sandhinet

"Li voglio bene" è sbagliato. Ideale sarebbe "voglio loro bene", ma saprebbe di antiquato in bocca ad una bambina di IV.
L'uso di "li" per "gli" = "a loro" è regionale, ma non accettabile in un compito di italiano; la maestra non doveva correggere quella frase. 
Probabilmente la maestra proviene da una zona dove quello scambio è frequente, oppure non ha avuto modo di approfondire la questione. 
Ovviamente non mi sembra il caso di negarle la stima per questa piccola svista. 
Un tempo si diceva: "Aliquando dormitat Homerus". E se talvolta sonnecchia anche Omero, possiamo perdonarla, no?


----------



## Giudit

un sentito grazie a Sandhinet per la saggia risposta


----------



## stella_maris_74

[...] la locuzione "voler  bene" regge senza dubbio il dativo, quindi il complemento di termine  introdotto da "a" oppure il pronome personale indiretto.
In nessun caso l'accusativo o il pronome diretto, se non in qualche forma dialettale, tipo il famigerato 
- Hai sentito Maria? - *La* telefono più tardi (invece del corretto _*le* telefono_).


----------



## francisgranada

pedro_trionix said:


> Salve a tutti, ho visto che col verbo volere si usano i pronomi indiretti, e questo non lo riesco a capire giacchè volere è un verbo transitivo.
> 
> Ai miei genitori, *gli* voglio bene. Perchè non è *li*?
> In spagnolo il verbo volere=querer è transitivo dunque in questa frase si usa il pronome diretto los uguale al *li *italiano.
> A mis padres, *los* quiero mucho.
> 
> Qualcuno me lo potrebbe spiegare per cortesia. Grazie.



Penso, che ci sia anche una spiegazione "logica": sostanzialmente si tratta piuttosto della propria costruzione _volere bene_ e non tanto d'un fenomeno specificamente italiano:

1. Il verbo _volere_ (come tale) richiede logicamente l'_accusativo _(in italiano, spagnolo, inglese, tedesco, lingue slave, ...)

2. La costruzione _volere_ _bene _(indipendentemente dal proprio significato, cioè se significhi "amare" oppure "volere qualcosa buona a qualcuno" come in alcune altre lingue) richiede logicamente il _dativo_. 

(In spagnolo in questo caso si dice _querer _e non _"querer bien"_, per cui la differenza. Non posso dire di più perché sarebbe "fuori forum" )


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione:*


> *Gentili signori,
> 
> Stabilito ormai che in italiano "voler bene" richiede esclusivamente il dativo senza eccezioni di sorta, siete pregati di inserire eventuali contributi solo dopo aver letto tutti gli interventi precedenti e solo nel caso in cui abbiate qualcosa di utile da aggiungere che non sia ancora stato detto.
> 
> Grazie per la cortese collaborazione.
> 
> Laura
> Moderatrice*


----------



## Youngfun

Scusate se rispondo in un topic così vecchio, ma era un argomento che mi interessava.

Premetto che ho 20 anni, quindi sono piuttosto giovane, ma quando andavo alle elementari, la maestra corresse così quella frase:

I miei genitori sono molto affettuosi (non mi ricordo la prima parte della frase)
e gli voglio molto bene 
e voglio loro molto bene 

(e non parliamo di tanti anni fa, ma degli anni '90 )

Cioè, ricordo che a scuola mi abbiano insegnato le forme atone dei pronomi personali così:

a lui = gli
a lei = le
a loro = loro (a differenza degli altri, da porre dopo il verbo)
lo+a lui/a lei/a loro = glielo 
la+a lui/a lei/a loro = gliela 
(sicuramente è corretto sia per "a lui" che per "a lei", ma non mi ricordo se vada bene anche per "a loro", comunque penso di sì)

Ora non vorrei contraddire la maggioranza delle persone che hanno scritto in questo topic, ma io direi che secondo la grammatica più tradizionalista, "gli" nel senso di "a loro" è da considerarsi errato, al pari di lui/lei/loro usati come soggetto. In realtà, si dovrebbe usare il "loro" posto immediatamente dopo il verbo. (anche se la maggioranza degli italiani non si sognerebbe mai di usarlo)
Tuttavia, sembra che secondo la grammatica moderna, "gli" nel senso di "a loro" sia una forma accettata, al pari di lui/lei/loro soggetto.

A volte, per rispettare questa regola, evito l'uso del "gli", ma mi suona troppo strano usare "loro" subito dopo il verbo, e quindi uso "a loro", che è un'epressione abbastanza lunga e scomoda.
Inoltre facendo una riflessione, mi sembra che "loro" e "a loro" abbiano significati diversi.

Per esempio:
Voglio loro bene.
Voglio bene a loro. 

Nella seconda frase, mi sembra che ci sia più enfasi in "a loro" come per sottolineare "non voglio bene a voi, ma a loro!"; così come c'è differenza tra "ti voglio bene" e "voglio bene a te". 
Cosa ne pensate?

Quindi, anche il mio stratagemma di usare "a loro" invece dell'obsoleto "loro" sembra che non funzioni, e quindi l'unico modo è adeguarsi all'uso, ormai accettato anche dalla grammatica, di usare "gli"

Mentre sembra che quasi tutti non accettino l'uso del "gli" per "a lei".


----------

